# Sperm plug ?



## Gedy (May 22, 2011)

My Spunkie just took his first dump !
I have him for 3 days now and he is a real active Tegu.
His dump was mostly brow with yellow and had a little white in it. I now he is only a baby, but can I assume he is a male or does it have anything to do with me feeding him a couple of wax moth larves ?
Im sorry for not taking a picture of it...I know it would make it easyier for you to form an opinion.


----------



## Strange_Evil (May 22, 2011)

If he's still young its probably just urates. 

In the link below is how Normal tegu poop looks, of course when they are smaller the poop will not be so big. But the white string like things attached to the feces are the sperm plugs.

http://www.faunaclassifieds.com/forums/showthread.php?t=110283

But still situations like these pictures are always worth a lot...


----------



## Gedy (May 22, 2011)

Ok thanks for the quick response  its not as obviously as in the picture on the site...Ill send a picture when he does it again.
How often does a tegu poop ? Is it like every day or every two days or so ? I have fed him eveyday, but only the first dag he ate like a pig, and the other two he just took a few bites.


----------



## herpgirl2510 (May 22, 2011)

Seeing how young he is I would say it is urates. My 3 foot red leaves them right after he poops they are not bright white like the urates are. They are two distinct long thin stringy things pretty gross. My other 2 1/2 foot male does not leave them yet.


----------



## Gedy (May 22, 2011)

ok, then i wont jump to a conclusion about the sex. It was most likely urates i think, because it was only one kind of wormshaped thing and not two like on the picture and in your discription  Sorry !


----------



## herpgirl2510 (May 22, 2011)

Don't feel bad I too I had never seen one until I purchased an adult form someonea few weeks ago.


----------

